# Bear McCreary: The Rings of Power



## Ed Wine (Aug 21, 2022)

Bear McCreary - The Rings of Power has been released if anyone's interested. What's your opinion?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Aug 21, 2022)

If you're interested, there is already a discussion about this going on here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/howard-shore-to-score-the-new-lotr-series.120395/page-2


----------

